# Device Setup "Installing device" taking too long. Now what?



## JasonDavidK

My Windows 8.1 is trying to run Device Set Up Manager User Task Handler. It's been over a couple of hours. The progress bar is not moving. The issue started while updating/installing my windows update software. I haven't received any error messages. The computer model is Inspiron 5537.

Could I perhaps restart my computer even though the Device Setup is still running?


----------



## Triple6

Absolutely restart, that's always one of the first troubleshooting steps to take.


----------

